

Show HN: Iguana, a micro-ODM for AngularJS - barillax
https://github.com/pedago/iguana
More info here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.pedago.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;04&#x2F;pedago-releases-3-angularjs-projects-to-the-open-source-community&#x2F;
======
barillax
More info in the associated blog post: bit.ly/Hr9HSQ

